# Gas for the whole of europe



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Please forgive me bringing up this question again but I've been reading previous posts and it has left me confused. 

I have 5 weeks to sort out my gas situation!

Basically I will be travelling europe for up to a year. I need to know the best gas system to use so I don't have to keep buying full bottles as I go around.

My first leg is spain and I have been advised to get camping gaz - these are only in small bottles though? Can you refil them or exchange?

Also Gaslow seems great (you can refil these right?) but I think I only have enough room for one bottle - can you only get one bottle or do you have to buy two for refilling?

I currently have a butane yellow bottle which is almost empty and probably can't exchange anywhere.

Please point me in the right direction?


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Camping Gaz bottles are exchanged, empty for full. They are easily available, and light to carry. Gas works out dear though, and they don't last long.

Gaslow can be done as a 1 or 2 bottle installation. If you only have one, then you need to keep topping it up, every time it's about half empty though, or you'll run out one day.

Your best compromise might be one of each - then you've got the CampingGaz just for emergency.

Check the situation regarding gaslow though, because I think (?) I've read something recently about a ban on refilling them. Can't remember which country it was though - perhaps someone else will help you out with that bit.


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

I am doing the same thing and have opted for the Gaslow system i could only fit 1 bottle (11kg) also bought all the european adaptors and a gauge.
My research indicated this was the best option for travelling Europe though Spain is not so Autogas friendly hence the fitting of a Gauge.
The system is easy to install and if you fit the optional filler bracket inside your loker you need not make any holes in your Motorhome.
I bought my system from Outdoor Bits give them a call and they will help and advise.
I will monitor my gas gauge and probably top up Gas every time i am in a filling station that supplies it.
Enjoy your travels
Mick


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Forget camping gas. You can have a 1 bottle gaslow installation. You can easily refill this in France and Portugal but it's a bit more difficult in Spain, but by no means impossible. You should easily get 4 weeks from a full gaslow cylinder (unless you have a couple of rugrats). if you stick with what you have now i can tell you where you can get your existing bottle changed in Estepona, on the Costa del Sol. It's not the greatest of problems if you just work it into your plans.


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions so far!

Looking at the LPG map it appears the only countries you would be able to refil would be the uk, france, spain and portugal.

What do you do in eastern europe - or even germany / scandavaia (sp) ?


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

DollarYen (or whomever) -

If I do just keep the butane how easy is it to exchange - and how costly?

Also if I go to the colder countries and want to swop to propane - how easy is this?

I've been told by a local dealer they cant exchange the current bottle I have so would it be easier to get calor? Bearing in mind I'm almost out of gas!

Oh one more thing - if I do go for camping gaz - just as an emergancy can I carry this inside the van? Or in fact any gas containers?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rightz said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions so far!
> 
> Looking at the LPG map it appears the only countries you would be able to refil would be the uk, france, spain and portugal.
> 
> What do you do in eastern europe - or even germany / scandavaia (sp) ?


There's no problem filling up in eastern Europe, Greece or Turkey.

In Scandinavia the only country that does not have LPG is Finland.

This site http://www.gas-tankstellen.info/menu.php?language=en_US will give you some idea of the coverage in Europe.

Don


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm doing the same as you too

I have read nearly every post regarding the different types of gas bottles in europe...and was changing my mind every day regarding the Gaslow or exchange bottles :roll: 

I have decided to fit a Gaslow...it has to be the easiest way around the potential gas problem.

I had a duel fuel car and the filling was no problem. LPG was widely available in most european countries before it was available here

Doug


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Don, thanks for the lpg link.

Carper - cheers for reassuring me about the stations.

ok so i've pretty much decided to get gaslow. 

How difficult is it to fit Yourself?

I've been quote £64 to 2 hours labour to fit but some say they've done it themselves.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you have room, why not carry a spare [calor] or other 13 / 16Kg cylinder in the van, thats what we did before changing to bulk LPG tank


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

Rightz,

I fitted my Gaslow system if you can use a spanner and screwdriver and have them and the time it is very simple search Gaslow and visit their sire which shows you the process and system. 
As stated in my post above i did not want to drill a large hole in my van so bought the optional bracket to fit inside locker door.
There are also various Gas tapes/ pastes on the market you can put on the threads if you are worried of a leak.
Mick


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mep and anyone else. you could have problems especially in England if they see you going in your gas locker. its not a very big hole in the skirt and a nice little black cover. ours looks quite good.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

*gaslo*



SidT said:


> Hi Mep and anyone else. you could have problems especially in England if they see you going in your gas locker. its not a very big hole in the skirt and a nice little black cover. ours looks quite good.
> Cheers Sid


You should know gaslo itself does not support the fitting of the refill point in the locker door due to the risk of causing damage to the gas hose when closing the door,they reccomend using the mounting bracket inside the locker. This is a change of policy from previously, The point can also be fitted in the lower skirts of the van so any possible gas leak would dissipate into open air. Gaslo support whilst abroad is helpful but stops short of an actual pan european warranty I believe. As to fitting it yourself....well if you are particularly competent with tools and gas fitting then take the risk...but for me I would always pay a QUALIFIED gas tecnician to do the work which could potentially be hazardous to life and property if done badly. An hour or two at most would see the job done with a gtee and a gas test certificate too.
I have never had a problem at any UK fuel station when fuelling, after all some cars with lpg tanks have them mounted in the boot! All you are doing is refilling a gas tank the same as on a lpg car.


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

go go gaslow.

it is the ONLY way forward imo if you're gone for a long time

spain is getting lpg friendly (well better than before).

france, germany better than here, eastern europe..........more lpg places than petrol or diesel, italy is fine, can't comment on switzerland as only there for a week.

we averaged 3 litres (1.5kg) a week, but that was in the 'summer'

have fun on your travels


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*

Hi

LPG seems readily available in Switzerland.

Russell


----------

